
Will.i.am: Coding is the ‘most creative space’ (interview) - cocoflunchy
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/29/will-i-am-coding-is-the-most-creative-space-interview/
======
GuriK
Will.i.am ? Creativity ? I'm sure he has no idea what creativity is after
this: [http://www.dancingastronaut.com/2013/04/will-i-am-rips-
off-a...](http://www.dancingastronaut.com/2013/04/will-i-am-rips-off-arty-and-
mat-zos-rebound/)

------
sheikhimran01
thats good...

